# cost of shipping own goods from UK to Dubai



## aj2581 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi folks

I am currently from Scotland and moving to Dubai in january 2011 with my 2 boys, my husband is already over there working he went over in sep this year. 
I am looking for information or tips about the cost of shipping some of our goods from our home in the UK to take to Dubai so it will be more homely and we don't need to buy everything from scratch again.

I am also looking for any advice about renting properties, any suggestions for areas, estate agents etc.

All help is greately appreciated as this is a big step for us and an exciting one at the same time!

Thanks again 

Alanah


----------



## Anwaruddin (Oct 15, 2010)

Appliances here are cheap. Why bother? Sentimental value?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you have an allowance, I would say take full advantage of moving your personal belongings. Its nice to have your 'stuff' around. Depends on how much you are bringing how you will ship it. If its just a few boxes may just send it post. If its a larger amount, then shipping cargo will be a better option. If your wanting to bring your entire household over, then shipping it over in a container is the best option. Do a search for shipping. There have been a number of threads on it.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

aj2581 said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I am currently from Scotland and moving to Dubai in january 2011 with my 2 boys, my husband is already over there working he went over in sep this year.
> I am looking for information or tips about the cost of shipping some of our goods from our home in the UK to take to Dubai so it will be more homely and we don't need to buy everything from scratch again.
> ...


I had prices from several companies, the cheapest was Britannia. Very good service & would defo use again - Full door to door service


----------



## aj2581 (Oct 14, 2010)

Anwaruddin said:


> Appliances here are cheap. Why bother? Sentimental value?


we are thinking of bringing some of our stuff over to save having to buy everything from the start again, plus it will help settle our boys in aswell. Just looking into the costs of things thats all.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## aj2581 (Oct 14, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> If you have an allowance, I would say take full advantage of moving your personal belongings. Its nice to have your 'stuff' around. Depends on how much you are bringing how you will ship it. If its just a few boxes may just send it post. If its a larger amount, then shipping cargo will be a better option. If your wanting to bring your entire household over, then shipping it over in a container is the best option. Do a search for shipping. There have been a number of threads on it.


can I ask why you hate the place so much? what is wrong with it? I have never been before.


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

aj2581 said:


> we are thinking of bringing some of our stuff over to save having to buy everything from the start again, plus it will help settle our boys in aswell. Just looking into the costs of things thats all.
> 
> Thanks for your input.


We moved 350 cubic feet of goods from Aberdeenshire to Al Ain last year, it cost us about £2000 including insurance. We had 3 quotes and Pickfords were the cheapest - and they were good, only one item damaged slightly. I think we paid more because of our "remote location", ie 40 miles from Aberdeen, I know people who have sent the same amount from London were much much cheaper. 

Bear in mind that furniture from the UK may be rather small in a UAE villa - the rooms here are of larger proportions. However it is nice to have some possessions from home, especially if you aren't planning going back for a while!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

aj2581 said:


> can I ask why you hate the place so much? what is wrong with it? I have never been before.


I could go on and on and on and on. They said there would be three phases. I had them. The shock of how very different is, the realization of how god awful different it is, and then the coming back from vacation and hating the place. 

Lack of human and animal rights, lack of common sense, driving with the speeding and the lovely bluetoothing daily experience, lack of family owned anything, lack of 3* as its either 5*** or cheap dirt for all the others who get paid crap to eat at, no left turns, the staring, the drinking culture, air conditioned lifestyle, etc

And I will stop there . 

I do hope YOU enjoy the place.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

when we moved the early part of this year we did bring a fair bit of stuff over here, we opted for a full 20" foot container which was around 2700GBP with Pickfords. sofa and chairs we bought here as well as fridge, dishwasher, and range. We had a number of quotes and found that if you play one against the other you could drive the price down. Found Pickfords very good especially at this end with the daily updates on delivery times. 

You need to base around 4 weeks for delivery and customs clearance although this can vary. So may need to stay in a hotel for the 1st month which was fine as it gave us chance to find a place.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Laowei said:


> when we moved the early part of this year we did bring a fair bit of stuff over here, we opted for a full 20" foot container which was around 2700GBP with Pickfords. sofa and chairs we bought here as well as fridge, dishwasher, and range. We had a number of quotes and found that if you play one against the other you could drive the price down. Found Pickfords very good especially at this end with the daily updates on delivery times.
> 
> You need to base around 4 weeks for delivery and customs clearance although this can vary. So may need to stay in a hotel for the 1st month which was fine as it gave us chance to find a place.


Checked this out last night when i got home actual price was 3700GBP not 2700GBP, apologies for my misleading advice


----------



## aj2581 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you Laowei for yr help much appreciated!


----------



## lloydwickham (Dec 30, 2009)

Look at Allied Pickfords as they are a reputable company with years of experience


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

lloydwickhm said:


> Look at Allied Pickfords as they are a reputable company with years of experience



Agree i used allied pickfords and found the service in both UK and Dubai excellent, particularly the daily updates on arrival. I have also used crown removals in the past from China to UK and these were also very good, only difference was Pickfords were slightly cheaper.

One thing to remember is both companies gave us advise onthings we couldnt bring particularly regrding religious items. We had collected quite a lot of South Asian carvings mainly the standard Bhudda heads from Thailand and unknown gods from Bali and Malaysia. We were told this could not be shipped. So we gave them all away to my sis in law.My wife was gutted about this. Image our surprise when you can go buy similiar Bhudda pictures and artifacts here openly on sale in malls.

If i did the maove again i would pack them in a box prior to the move and label them as "ornaments"

Good luck


----------



## iccadubai (Oct 18, 2010)

Mostly airlines charge around £18 per kg UK to UAE for excess, and better to you can take weight less goods.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

lloydwickhm said:


> Look at Allied Pickfords as they are a reputable company with years of experience



Agree i used allied pickfords and found the service in both UK and Dubai excellent, particularly the daily updates on arrival. I have also used crown removals in the past from China to UK and these were also very good, only difference was Pickfords were slightly cheaper.

One thing to remember is both companies gave us advise onthings we couldnt bring particularly regrding religious items. We had collected quite a lot of South Asian carvings mainly the standard Bhudda heads from Thailand and unknown gods from Bali and Malaysia. We were told this could not be shipped. So we gave them all away to my sis in law.My wife was gutted about this. Image our surprise when you can go buy similiar Bhudda pictures and artifacts here openly on sale in malls.

If i did the maove again i would pack them in a box prior to the move and label them as "ornaments"

Good luck


----------

